# Do Daemon Characters like Skulltaker etc count as heralds?



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

as the title says, do special characters like Skulltaker and Epidemius count as heralds? so, for example if Epidemius joins a unit of plaguebearers do they have regeneration?

Also, as in Chaos Daemons do 2 Heralds count as one hero slot? 

Im sure the answers pretty simple but I just want to know, thats all :victory:


----------



## Dillis (Sep 22, 2009)

In the case of the skulltaker, he does not have Locus of Khorne, meaning he does not give his unit of bloodletters hatred.

He does however himself have hatred.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Yeah, I had a second look at my army book and your right, its just im used to the Chaos Daemon rules and as you know special characters like Skulltaker counts as a herald and half a HQ slot, anyway thnx for chippin in :good:


----------



## xaiff101 (Jul 7, 2008)

These are the fantasy Daemons we're talking about, right? Because last I checked fantasy doesn't have any HQ slots. So it isn't possible for a herald to take up 1/2 an HQ slot. But this is the issue in 40k.

The special characters also don't count as heralds in fantasy. So you can have Skulltaker join that unit of Plaguebearers to give it that extra punch that it needs.


----------

